# Auditing Certifications



## ARCPC9491 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm interested to see what auditing courses/classes everyone has attended.   Also, if you have an auditing certification, who do you have the certification through? If anyone has any experience with following, please share!!!! and feel free to add!!!

CPC-E/M - E/M Auditor - through AAPC

PCA - Physician Chart Auditor - through Physician Chart Auditors

CPMA - Certified Professional Medical Auditor - through Doctor's Management

CHCA - Certified Health Care Auditor - through Association of Health Care Auditors and Educators 

CHA - Certified Health Care Auditor - through American Institute of Healthcare Compliance


----------



## cdcpc (Sep 8, 2008)

AR--I'm glad you've asked this question because I've been wondering the same thing.  I have not taken an auditing certification course yet, but I'm in the process of buying and attending PCA (Physican Chart Auditors) on-line course.  I was impressed with the course content and the instructors.  The owner of this company was the former head of the OIG--so I figure she is a great source of information.  We'll see how it goes


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Sep 8, 2008)

I was thinking of taking the PCA course as well (I called them and the online course isn't available yet - even though their website says Aug 15 )- Let me know how the PCA course goes, I like the 'online' part....LOL....everywhere else you have to travel which I'm too pregnant to travel right now. 
I'm taking the CPC-E/M this weekend and I'm freaking out  I want to take some of the courses I listed on my original post but I want to know who has taken them and what they think!!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 8, 2008)

I have the E/M credential.  There is a course coming up in Las Vegas soon from AHCAE:  http://www.ahcae.org/mc/page.do
I hope that link works...


----------



## cdcpc (Sep 8, 2008)

I spoke with Sarah (a rep from PCA) last week and she is going to email me as soon as the online course is updated.  She said it could take about a couple weeks, so I'm hoping they'll have it ready by the 22nd.  Doing this certification online was the what convinced me.  
I'm also thinking about taking the AAPC E/M certification, but I need something for right now.  Good luck on the test--let me know how that goes (I may be crazy enough to take it myself!) Congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## cdcpc (Sep 8, 2008)

Lisa:
How hard was the test for your E/M credential compared to the test for your CPC?  I'd love to get that certification as well, but the thought of having to take another test makes me a little nauseous!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 8, 2008)

carriedavis7 said:


> Lisa:
> How hard was the test for your E/M credential compared to the test for your CPC?  I'd love to get that certification as well, but the thought of having to take another test makes me a little nauseous!



Carrie - I found the E/M test to be much easier than the CPC.  I do think that a lot of the difficulty with the CPC is that people really don't know what to expect, so once you've done that the rest should be "easier".  I did it in abouy half the time and then just went back over it.


----------



## cdcpc (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Lisa--that makes me feel better


----------



## geminitc81 (Sep 10, 2008)

hey everyone 
Im also intrested in taking the E/M exam, but becuz im a CPC-A i have to wait one year to take it through AAPC. Well anyways my question is there are so many organiztions for auditing as listed on this thread and I'm wondering what type of auditing certification do the employers want the most when choosing there employees?
Like for example some companys or dr want Ahima over AAPC certifacations.
And some emplyers want the AAPC over the Ahima. I hope i am making sense on this post and also do I have to really wait 1 year to take the exam at the other E/M sites provided on this thread?


Thanks Alot 
ARWA


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 17, 2008)

*Cpc-e/m*

I have the CPC-E/M and, like Lisa, I found it easier than CPC partly for the same reason Lisa cites (already took one test, so knew what to expect), but mostly because CPC covers EVERYTHING, while the E/M specialty exam covered just my area of expertise (at the time I had worked almost exclusively with E/M).

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## vpat28 (Sep 22, 2008)

*E/M Auditor Exam*

Hi 
Can anyone suggest good study guide for E/M Exam.

Thanks


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Sep 25, 2008)

Well finally got the results in today for the CPC-E/M! I passed!!


----------



## LanaW (Sep 25, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## renifejn (Oct 1, 2008)

For those of you who have the CPC E/M-did you purchase the study guide through AAPC?  If so, did you find it helpful?  Or do you think some other method of studying for that test would be better?

Thanks


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 1, 2008)

*No special studying*

I didn't do any special studying ... other than to review the guidelines in CPT. I relied on my years of experience, and good audit tools (both 1997 and 1995).

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree with Tessa- I did buy the study guide, I read the whole thing, I did the practice questions, but it didn't help when it came to taking the exam. The 95 and 97 guidelines are all 'I' needed ... I didn't do any special studying. I audit and use the guidelines daily, so I didn't need anything else.

oh - you should be strong in the 'category of E/M's' ... since I do this daily, I already had every code memorized (i.e. new patient, established patient, consults, nursing home, observation, etc, etc.) if you can't pop off those quickly and know the difference ... I would recommend doing so.


----------



## Bonnie C. Sher (Oct 4, 2008)

Joining this discuusion late, but do any of you know the web address for the above mentioned companies?
Thanks!


----------



## cdcpc (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's one:
Physician Chart Auditors (PCA credential)
http://www.physicianchartauditors.com/


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 7, 2008)

CPC-E/M - E/M Auditor - through AAPC
you're on it 

PCA - Physician Chart Auditor - through Physician Chart Auditors
Just mentioned 

CPMA - Certified Professional Medical Auditor - through Doctor's Management
www.doctorsmanagement.com

CHCA - Certified Health Care Auditor - through Association of Health Care Auditors and Educators 
http://www.ahcae.org/


CHA - Certified Health Care Auditor - through American Institute of Healthcare Compliance
http://www.aihc-assn.org/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=aB/PVaQckrA=&tabid=102&mid=1014


hope that helps!!!


----------



## sherryjean27 (Oct 30, 2008)

I wonder what certification is the least valuable and what is the most valuable. I am interested in the auditing also. I just wonder what employers would want though


----------



## whenderson (May 1, 2009)

*Pca*

I have the PCA certification through Physician Chart Auditors.

It has helped me a lot. I work in a large physician practice as a coder. We are required to do "documentation review" (AKA- Audit) on our providers constantly. 

I know it has helped when reviewing the results of the documentation reviews with our physicians. 

~Bill  CPC, PCS, PCA


----------



## Love Coding! (May 1, 2009)

*I am auditor certified*

Hello everyone,

My supervisior and I took our auditing test through Doctors Management.  We both passed so we are now both CPMA.  The test was 90 questions most of it multiple choice, some clinical notes to read and grade an E/M level.  If you have good knowledge of E/M you will pass.  It was a two day class, 8 hours one day, 6 hours the second day and 4 hours for the exam.  We loved our proctor and she made it fun...I recommend this because your certfication is recognized by AAPC but also AHIMA from what I was told...

Good luck everybody!

Denise, CPC, CPMA


----------

